# Software Build v10.2 2020.4.11 a0db81b6c215 (2020-03-02)



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

*2020.4.11 just popped up. No info yet.*


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

Let us know.....thanks!

Ski


----------



## nonStopSwagger (May 7, 2018)

Seems to be the "range update" firmware, for 2020 vehicles. There is a thread on Reddit about it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/fctm4f


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm a 2020 and have been stuck back several version. My car is supposed to have the extended range upgrade but been waiting for it.


----------



## Don Drake (Nov 5, 2018)

Model 3 updated. I had hoped for a voice command fix. But still broken.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2019)

Still waiting myself. TeslaFi only shows about ~5% saturation of post 2020.4.1 releases, of which there are many.


----------

